# Port 81 Fehler 500



## Stephan77 (8. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich mich in ISPConfig anmelde (Port81) kommt nach der eingabe Maske für das Passwort und den User direkt der Fehler HTTP 500. Ich weiß leider nicht was ich hier tun kann und wo der Logfile liegt für ISPConfig. Kann mir bitte jemmand bei diesem Problem helfen ?

Der fehler kommt nur beim Admin oder Reseller login. Logt sich ein Kunde ein funktioniert alles.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2007)

Wirf bitte mal einen Blick in das error Log des ISPConfig apache. Die logfiles findest Du unter /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/


----------



## Stephan77 (9. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

habe im error_log keinen Eintrag gefunden über das Ereigniss. 
Die letzten beiden Einträge sind: 
[notice] Apache/1.3.39 (Unix) PHP/5.2.4 mod_ssl/2.8.30 OpenSSL/0.9.7m configured -- resuming normal operations
[notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default:sysvsem)

Ich habe öffters den Login durchgeführt aber es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung http 500 und kein neuer Eintrag im Error_log.

Bin echt ratlos was ich hier noch tun kann.

Im access_log steht folgendes als letzter Eintrag:
GET /multidoc/edit/edit.php?doc id=3&doctype id=1021& HTTP/1.1 500 0


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2007)

Das habe ich so auch bie ISPConfig noch nie gesehen. Gabe es irgendwelche Probleme bei der Installation? Hat der Installer den SQL Datenbank-Dump korrekt selbst importiert?


----------



## Stephan77 (9. Nov. 2007)

Hi,

ISP war schon eine Woche am laufen. Dieser fehler war nach dieser Zeit einfach aufgetreten ohne das ich eine Änderung gemacht habe. Der Installer hatte keine Fehlermeldung gebracht. Ich habe jetzt ISP wieder drüber Installiert und es geht wieder, aber irgendwie ist es unbefriedigend da ich nicht die Ursache gefunden habe.


----------

